# Rush Creek Lake/Reservoir?



## musikman43155

Has anyone ever fished or heard of Rush Creek Lake? I spoke to a fella @ Walmart nearest to Lake Logan who said the bass fishing there is pretty good. I was questioning whether or not he had any luck using a Chatterbait mini and he said he had quite a bit of succes using them @ Rush Creek Lake. Just looking for some different local places so I don't wear out Lake Logan.

Thanks!


----------



## puterdude

it's a small lake on route 22 east of rushville.It run north off of 22 about a mile east of town.It is 273 acre impondment with a 10 hp limit.It has a 15 inch limit on the bass size and 5 daily limit.It has a good population of crappies and channel cat as well.It's a nice looking place but like many I don't think odnr gives it much attention.It's worth fishing just to break boredum of spanking Logan on a regular basis.it has slopes,ledges,sunken trees,and even a old farmers fence complete with post.I'd take at look at it at least.It's probably nearly 20 years old by now and should have some 3 or 4 lbers in her.The crappies run small however.


----------



## musikman43155

Thanks for the info, I'll to stop by and take a look.


----------



## jfarkas

Its a quiet lake(9.9 limit). Ive been going there this year and its been about 5 times so far. Im heading there I think today and defintely tomorrow. I just like it because people aint flying around and there plenty of structure there. Ill catch a bass or 2 but there not more then 15 inches. I mostly seem to catch small Channels there and the occasional nice crappie run. I do hear stories of the people that catch 25 bass a day but I think thats only around May.


----------



## musikman43155

I'll be bank fishing anyone have any good spots they'd like to offer up?


----------



## puterdude

just south of the ramp along the road leading back to it,I have seen alot of bank fishing.There is a tree in the water there.Alot of bass & crappie are caught there.I have also seen alot of crappies taken right at the ramps on less busy days as well.I use to fish it from a boat but thats where the bulk of the bank fishing I've seen is taking place.let us know how you do,I haven't been there for 2 years.


----------



## gundamepyon87

If you go farther east on 22 and turn in at Rush Creek Rd. (Co. Rd. 26) or come in from the top at Rush Creek Rd. from Pleasantville Rd., you'll have fair access to some submerged trees. Went there this weekend and caught a 9 inch bass (woo!). Used plastic worms and hugged the logs and stuff.


----------



## That_Canoe_Guy

If you take Rush Creek Road you can fish the old fallen bridge or the island that it leads to. Keep in mind that the water is only about a foot deep at best with in about 50 feet of the island, so carp it is. To the left and right of the bridge is obviously the original Rush Creek bed so it does run deeper, anywhere from five to about eight foot I've found. If you have a small boat, I recommend not using a motor as there are MANY submerged trees, try running up the creek for some fantastic cat fishing. Stay in the right channel though, as the left channel is actually just old flood plain and only about 3 inches deep. Beware the heron trees, as this time of year you will find 25 to 30 nesting pairs in the same sycamore. I do NOT advise getting below these trees  However casting a line below them tends to catch some of the biggest crappie and bass on the lake. I assume the fish like to eat the "debris" dropped in the water by the herons. Free food is free food I guess.


----------



## puterdude

that or,"one man's crap is another's treasure."


----------



## That_Canoe_Guy

Oakthorpe and Rockmill are both worth a mention since your looking at new fishing spots. You live close to both so you may already know them, but I'm amazed all the time at the amount of people that don't know about them.


----------



## JignPig Guide

musikman43155 said:


> Has anyone ever fished or heard of Rush Creek Lake?
> 
> I've heard of some decent bass being caught out of there on occasion. But most of the bass I've caught have been under 2-pounds. There are days a guy can score a lot of fish. But this watershed doesn't seem to be holding very many giants.
> Maybe in about four or five years this lake might really get good.


----------

